# Bundalong 26 Oct - SUCCESS!



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Ant. Makes it all worthwhile


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Wooohooo!!! nice work Ant!! 8) 8) gotta be happy with that!!  
Great report and some very nice photos, your hard work has been rewarded


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice Yellowbelly and nice photos. :lol: The fancy panoramas are nice too.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

great report ant, well done on your catch today ,it was great to see one caught trolling!definitely need to have another go around there ,thanks for heading out and sharing your "fishing secrets",cheers


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah man, Congratulations!

Losing that second Yella would have hurt, gotta get some bogas!

Sounds like it was decent, the first Yella is a cracker though and nothing to be sneezed at.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Great Ant , after a drought, it really feels good to get a fish again. I like the look of the place. May have to amble past one day for a look.

Dave


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great fish and a lovely day, well done!!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Ant

Where is the map from? I notice it shows a camping site (8) and what also looks to be a caravan park nearby. Sorta looking for a few days stopover on our way through next year as we head around Oz.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Great effort


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

leftieant,Greenhornet and Craig...great stuff..congrats on the yellowbelly drought breaker too!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Ant! some ripper pics in there too! enjoyed reading your report.

Ash


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Great Fishin Ant,

Nice story and some smick photo's.

Cheers


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice to see all the blank hours pay off with a good capture and what a great looking bit of country to do it in. I was reading your report the other day when you didn't get jack off the bank and enjoyed how you write-up even when there wasn't a hint of a fish or a kayak in there, the mark of a good stort teller i'd say


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe+xDngAAAxfgAAQYOEAAKBBEAAv696gIABIim9UA9IZPUHqHo1CJpDGkMATJgGIKQgSs6RtWDrXDyktkAzy+uSbxd6MZnfPQm9FapFVzhx14rDngWQJizMHQ8x2LuSKcKEh32Ic8A==


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Some beaut looking country there, Leftieant. Nice fish too. Sure would have been good for the soul having a holiday like that. Nice!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

That is a great recipe, Redphoenix. I am sure fish cooked like that would be awesome.

Can I borrow that recipe?

And can I borrow some fish?

Do have spare bacon?

Don't worry, I have changed my mind, I don't want to borrow anything. Makes me seem greedy.

What time can I come over for fish dinner?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWejviKoAACBfgAAQQKcACJRAVKA+796gMACsCKep6nlHqBoB6mgMgMMjAmmBMhiaMBqehBGEgYg0BtQgEOGpWTtenk9obmEBiNfK/UI7LSyKTiZTO9TULWA6fpMDsjupOuPBpZI6xpmgndNd4rjBZKIZuwF0+TcrQM0q8uFap7m+8KWEbakSEdBOJCVL4irBTJlwG3jiLWTed4QfpvTHKwXcLxN654+YDmCCHjookVVlDOyKHNHBGWrBf4u5IpwoSHR3xFUA


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Great report Ant, and one mighty ybelly, I love those pics of the fish on the hatch with the rod & lure in shot. From what I have read you seem to have had a cracker of a break.

I couldnt think of a better way to go back to work with a camera load of kayak fishing pics & a yellow belly ready to make an appearance on reds new tv show "the kayak kitchen". (his earlier promo show the naked fisho never made it out of fishwick :lol: although it may still be found in the virtual library )

I have traded my cricket spikes in for a double kayak and have promised my kids some weekends away in country victoria & I will definately be going back over your reports for some destinations, the scenery looks fantastic. Well done ant, thanks for sharing your trips.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> You're always welcome, Troppo.
> 
> Works well with atlantic salmon - they're biting reasonably well up in the mountains at the moment. Dinner and another PB to add to your sig - what more could ya ask. Hows sunday sound?
> 
> Red.


Hi Red, thanks. Is that Sunday 3rd April 2008? My car is out of action so I am leaving on my bicycle tomorrow and it will take me a while. But I will be famished when I gets there. :wink:

Atlantic salmon in the mountains? Are you having me on? Next you'll be trying to tell me that Redfin are not native.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

squizzy said:


> I have traded my cricket spikes in for a double kayak and have promised my kids some weekends away in country victoria & I will definately be going back over your reports for some destinations, the scenery looks fantastic. Well done ant, thanks for sharing your trips.


That is the awesome benefit of this forum. We can get rid of that old stuff we used to think was fun and get into something that is REALLY AWESOMELY FUN and take the kids as well. And with reports like from Ant and the others, ya get a great appreciation for Australia and get great ideas on where to go and hang out for a bit.


----------

